# Classic Dumas!



## HKphooey (Apr 12, 2007)

Bubba, Nice gun safety...


----------



## Lisa (Apr 12, 2007)

Holy Crap!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 12, 2007)

OK I am confused.

Did the gun come apart?

Or 

Did the gun just fly out of his hand?

I mean I had a 0.40 kb in my hand(s) and I still held onto it and place the gun down after the shoot/kb. 

I know a 50 Cal has a lot more kick, just curious as I could not slow or freeze the last few frames.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 12, 2007)

I didn't think it came apart.  I thought it was just severely overloaded and flew out of his hand.  And why the hell was he holding the barrel like that?


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 12, 2007)

Gotta love morons with guns, I spend most of my time in the country or semi-country just outside of a city and cant believe some of the stupid stuff people try.

Although I still love that video of that guy (he was a cop or some type of law officer) doing a firearm safety seminar and was showing people how to do something and shot himself in the leg in a classroom. Way to make sure it wasnt loaded, or at the very least have the safety on.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 12, 2007)

Dare I click?


----------



## Lisa (Apr 12, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Dare I click?



Absolutely!  Ya can't understand it until you see it for yourself.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 12, 2007)

I clicked. :barf:


----------



## Blindside (Apr 13, 2007)

MetalStorm said:


> Although I still love that video of that guy (he was a cop or some type of law officer) doing a firearm safety seminar and was showing people how to do something and shot himself in the leg in a classroom. Way to make sure it wasnt loaded, or at the very least have the safety on.


 
You mean this one....


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 13, 2007)

Blindside said:


> You mean this one....


 

Thats the one alright.


----------

